# Power up & angle ATV plow



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I know Boss makes them, but the selection for undercarriages is EXTREMELY limited. (Maybe their pricing is too high and they could sell more for even more ATV's if they dropped their pricing?????????????????) I digress..........

Seems like there was another manufacturer out there, can someone help with the name?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2076095 said:


> I know Boss makes them, but the selection for undercarriages is EXTREMELY limited. (Maybe their pricing is too high and they could sell more for even more ATV's if they dropped their pricing?????????????????) I digress..........
> 
> Seems like there was another manufacturer out there, can someone help with the name?


Several other mfr's use 12V Linear Actuator motors which IMO is to dam slow and would have more issues than a hydro.

What would be great is to have hydro's on a ATV or UTV to power a plow, aerator lift, cultivator lift or 3pt hitch.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

blackline if they still make ATV plows had Power up/down and angle at one time.

Moose Plows have a power angle system available.

used to be a company called Mibiar that did Power up/down that I have used for 7 years and still going strong on my moose blade.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think it was blackline that I was trying to think of. 

Thanks


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Extreme metal products makes a very good one.

http://extrememetalproducts.com/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

purpleranger519;2087703 said:


> Extreme metal products makes a very good one.
> 
> http://extrememetalproducts.com/


Look what popped out of the woodwork.


----------



## JoeInPI (Jan 6, 2016)

I was looking for a power angle plow for my Yamaha Grizzly, but they were just too expensive for me to justify the cost for how much I use it.

I ordered a mountain bike brake handle, some Shimano bike brake cable, and fabbed up a hand release for my plow angle handle. Works flawlessly, no matter how much snow is packed behind the blade, or conditions. All I have to do is pull the handle, which trips the release, and drive one side of the plow into the snow I'm going to windrow. Release the handle, the blade turns from the resistance of the snow, and locks at the next notch. I can select either mid-angle or full-angle depending on when I release the handle. Even if I need to just move the blade by hand, since my release is on the handlebars, it is a lot easier to just pull the handle and move the blade by hand without having to get down in the snow or whatever.

I'll post up some pictures if anyone is interested...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JoeInPI;2097333 said:


> I was looking for a power angle plow for my Yamaha Grizzly, but they were just too expensive for me to justify the cost for how much I use it.
> 
> I ordered a mountain bike brake handle, some Shimano bike brake cable, and fabbed up a hand release for my plow angle handle. Works flawlessly, no matter how much snow is packed behind the blade, or conditions. All I have to do is pull the handle, which trips the release, and drive one side of the plow into the snow I'm going to windrow. Release the handle, the blade turns from the resistance of the snow, and locks at the next notch. I can select either mid-angle or full-angle depending on when I release the handle. Even if I need to just move the blade by hand, since my release is on the handlebars, it is a lot easier to just pull the handle and move the blade by hand without having to get down in the snow or whatever.
> 
> I'll post up some pictures if anyone is interested...


Sounds awesome, have at it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JoeInPI;2097333 said:


> I was looking for a power angle plow for my Yamaha Grizzly, but they were just too expensive for me to justify the cost for how much I use it.
> 
> I ordered a mountain bike brake handle, some Shimano bike brake cable, and fabbed up a hand release for my plow angle handle. Works flawlessly, no matter how much snow is packed behind the blade, or conditions. All I have to do is pull the handle, which trips the release, and drive one side of the plow into the snow I'm going to windrow. Release the handle, the blade turns from the resistance of the snow, and locks at the next notch. I can select either mid-angle or full-angle depending on when I release the handle. Even if I need to just move the blade by hand, since my release is on the handlebars, it is a lot easier to just pull the handle and move the blade by hand without having to get down in the snow or whatever.
> 
> I'll post up some pictures if anyone is interested...


Please do. That's a damn good idea. Does weight on the atv change your cable length? For example if you have bags of ice melt making the suspension drop does that change anything by making the cable too loose?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Warn Pro Advantage make a Power lift and Power angle plow


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2076095 said:


> I know Boss makes them, but the selection for undercarriages is EXTREMELY limited. (Maybe their pricing is too high and they could sell more for even more ATV's if they dropped their pricing?????????????????) I digress..........
> 
> Seems like there was another manufacturer out there, can someone help with the name?


Did you find anything on this yet? Check out Curtis industries.


----------



## JoeInPI (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok, here are some pictures of my rig.

This is my release handle:



From the handle, I run the bike brake cable that runs the linkage through the vent trim here:



From there, it runs down and around and comes out to terminate the plastic sleeve against the lift bracket for the plow, here:



The cable goes through a small hole I drilled in that lift bracket (red arrow), and connects to a bolt that was inserted through a hole in the angle release handle (yellow handle), so when I pull the handle on the handlebars, it pulls the angle release handle like it would pull a brake caliper on a bike:



Another picture of the hole in the lift bracket:



Another picture, showing my entire front end. The lift rig was something my Father made when he bought the Grizzly. It lets me get full lift to the ATV frame, which is a lot more than the standard lift if the cable goes directly to the winch. As you can see, sometimes the lift is too high, and it bent that bracket. But, it just pops the S-hook, and doesn't break anything. I have since painted a mark on the cable so I know exactly how far it can go. Actually in that picture- that spring clip I had to use had popped. I replaced it with a new S hook that night. I usually go through 2-3 of them. If I get distracted when plowing, sometimes I don't let go of the winch button and the blade goes too high. It's cheap insurance for a new hook. It works great. The whole rig works great.



Easy to make, works great for about $35...


----------



## JoeInPI (Jan 6, 2016)

JMHConstruction;2097349 said:


> Please do. That's a damn good idea. Does weight on the atv change your cable length? For example if you have bags of ice melt making the suspension drop does that change anything by making the cable too loose?


It doesn't change anything at all- since the cable sleeve is a fixed length from handlebar to linkage, it doesn't change. The cable is totally independent of the suspension height. I have a long enough cable to allow the handlebars to turn fully from left to right whether the blade is up or down- that's all that matters for the way it's set up.

Once the cable is run, all the way through, I can grab the steel cable, pull it tight so the sleeves are seated in the hand brake handle and at the end by the plow. Tighten the bolt that the cable wraps around on the blade, and you're ready to go. If there is any more adjustment needed to make it tight, you have more adjustment on the hand brake handle.

In the spring, I can just loosen the bolt on the blade, set some slack in the cable, release the quick release end from the hand brake handle, fish the cable through the quad, and store the blade for next season...

This could be clear as mud, maybe I will make a video.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

whats wrong with warns power pivot setup? ive had this setup and the warn winch for lifting since 07. no probs. got a new one for a spare but not needed yet.


----------

